
Ask HN: Trying to remember name of startup that did named entity recognition - hardik988
So I&#x27;m trying to remember the name of this startup&#x2F;web service (that I believe was acquired by Google in like 2010) that let you add a bunch of things you liked, and it knew how to disambiguate them.<p>There was a search bar, and if you searched for something like Warpaint, it would show: Warpaint (band) - kinda like Wikipedia does, but at a much finer-grained level.<p>Does anyone remember what this was? Or does anyone know if there&#x27;s an API that offers a similar service?<p>I love getting recommendations - be it for movies, albums, songs, podcasts etc, I&#x27;ve been wanting to make an app for myself that lets me add these cool things I&#x27;m being recommended. Sure I could use a note-taking app, but it would be nice if it could detect &quot;Disco&#x2F;&#x2F;very&quot; as a song by the band Warpaint, which can then let me pretti-fy and link to Spotify and so on.
======
testing15
[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/11/15/mobile-
music/#gref](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/11/15/mobile-music/#gref)

Its a list of music discovery app.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Alchemy? [http://www.alchemyapi.com/api/entity-
extraction](http://www.alchemyapi.com/api/entity-extraction)

------
deep_attention
There does exist a music discovery app on ios named Discovr.

